# anyone see any otos around for cheap?



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

i know petsmart has them for about 4 bucks each cuz i picked up like 2 but now i want more! i checked pjs in richmond none, didnt have time to check islands pets.. hopefuly someone else knows where to get otos for cheaper, i swore i seen them around for like 2 bucks each befor..


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been looking around for 2 weeks!

Petsmart had it for $2, i picked up four!

PJ's at $4.99 in richmond
Islands at $3.99 last time a check, at least they told me that price, but had none!

Let me know if you find some =)


----------



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

Saw some at Roger's the other day and also Aquariums West - not really cheap, ($4.99 and $3.99 I think) but nice fish at both places. I like to buy otos from Aquariums West because they get them captive bred, so they don't have that die-off problem that you get with wild-caught.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU Burnaby still had lots left last I checked at $3.99. They've been in there for a few months now, so I don't think there should be a big problem with them dying off or anything.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i usually get it from April or north america pet store...even had some from multiplex on hastings...and yah...they seem to not do too well(not sure if they are starved or the water conditions..or stress)...maybe i should try aquarium west next time...they are usually like 2-4 dollars each...maybe even look into king ed to see if they are cheap


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I never look for cheap otos above any other fish because the cheap ones are usually starved and don't even last the night in a new tank. Aquariums west takes good care of theirs, Aprils would probably be my second go-to (although farther for me) and one of the local importers like Canadian Aquatics, My Fishy Friends of Fraser Valley Tropicals would probably have cheap AND well-fed ones.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

haha..i wish Canadian Aquatics carry Otos..haha...hmm maybe i should try Aquarium west one day...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't had an Oto die yet.. 2 from petsmart, 1 from IPU and one from PJ's pets.. I dunno if I'm lucky, or what is it? how do people have their oto's die?


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I haven't had an Oto die yet.. 2 from petsmart, 1 from IPU and one from PJ's pets.. I dunno if I'm lucky, or what is it? how do people have their oto's die?


maybe you are lucky...haha...and that your tank is well maintained...good stuff


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> maybe you are lucky...haha...and that your tank is well maintained...good stuff


you meant well maintained for NOW~ LOL!

I guess I got lucky with them... other fish like apistogrammas... they vanished... every one of em 

Btw... no Oto's at Richmond Center Pet Habitat!


----------



## Cinnibun (Apr 23, 2010)

wsl said:


> IPU Burnaby still had lots left last I checked at $3.99. They've been in there for a few months now, so I don't think there should be a big problem with them dying off or anything.


seconded, I got my two otos from IPU and havn't ran into any problems so far


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

i got 2 from Kramers in guildford mall still alive and well 

-Mike


----------

